# Yarn Shops in Auckland, New Zealand



## greenmantle

Am going up to Auckland soon and would like to have a look at the local yarn shops. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## SueLD

Sorry, can't help but enjoy a safe trip. Let us know what you find.


----------



## druidsgirl

Here ya go 
http://www.craftyknitwits.co.nz/
http://mishiyarns.co.nz/
http://www.littlecountrywools.com/
http://www.lovelyshops.co.nz/?p=38
https://plus.google.com/100527825260974959306/about?gl=nz&hl=en#100527825260974959306/about?gl=nz&hl=en
http://www.knitworld.co.nz/
https://plus.google.com/110485162376219654291/about?gl=nz&hl=en#110485162376219654291/about
http://www.orewawool.co.nz/

That should keep you busy for a couple of hours....  Hope you have a fun time and enjoy your stay.... maybe you should bring an extra bag for the wool LOL
Sorry you will need to copy and paste the google ones I couldn't get them to liven up.


----------



## greenmantle

druidsgirl said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.craftyknitwits.co.nz/
> http://mishiyarns.co.nz/
> http://www.littlecountrywools.com/
> http://www.lovelyshops.co.nz/?p=38
> https://plus.google.com/100527825260974959306/about?gl=nz&hl=en#100527825260974959306/about?gl=nz&hl=en
> http://www.knitworld.co.nz/
> https://plus.google.com/110485162376219654291/about?gl=nz&hl=en#110485162376219654291/about
> http://www.orewawool.co.nz/
> 
> That should keep you busy for a couple of hours....  Hope you have a fun time and enjoy your stay.... maybe you should bring an extra bag for the wool LOL
> Sorry you will need to copy and paste the google ones I couldn't get them to liven up.


Thankyou very much. Have you been to any of them?


----------



## druidsgirl

No I haven't sorry but if you have a look at their web pages it will give you a taste of what each one is like and the ones that don't have a web page are probably a bit more "boutique like". And look in the markets for locally spun and dyed wool. Most towns (especially smaller ones) have Saturday morning markets. If you check out theese guys on facebook they let you know which markets they will be at http://www.facebook.com/greatsouthernyarns
And if you do a good search you will be able to mail order if you wanted http://www.flagstaffalpacas.co.nz/
You probably won't find their wool in the shops and I buy it from Andy its really good. 
also http://www.annagratton.co.nz/
and this one you could go shopping and they would ship it to NZ and US apparently
http://www.briarpatch.co.nz/
and if you become a member they give you 10% off.


----------



## greenmantle

Thankyou druidsgirl. Next time we go anywhere near Feilding, I'll visit Anna Gratton. And that alpaca looks lovely - I have seen some in my local yarn shop. They didn't have any washing instructions on the website that I could see, but I guess you'd wash it by hand.


----------



## druidsgirl

greenmantle said:


> Thankyou druidsgirl. Next time we go anywhere near Feilding, I'll visit Anna Gratton. And that alpaca looks lovely - I have seen some in my local yarn shop. They didn't have any washing instructions on the website that I could see, but I guess you'd wash it by hand.


Oh yes. I would wash by hand using a wool wash and dry flat out of the sunlight. Treat it like any natural fibre really.


----------

